# eth0

## Dozo

oke daar zijn we weer, dit maal krijg ik mijn netwerkrt. niet in de lucht.

Wel als ik van de cd boot d.m.v. dhcpcd etho. maar niet als ik gewoon opstart. ik heb er maar 1 kaart in zitten, en ik plug gewoon mijn chello kabel in.

in mijn /etc/conf.d/net staat volgens mij ook alles goed nl.

 :Sad:  # This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface 

# 

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0" 

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp" 

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth? 

# 

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

#dhcpcd_eth0="..." 

ik heb al dmv cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig, de 3comx kaarten aan gevinkt, zowel als module als met *

en een rc-update add.eth0 default gegeven maar niks wil helpen.

als ik een ifconfig geef zie ik alleen lo staan en voor de rest niks.

als ik dhcpcd eth0 geef kan ik ook niet pingen.

en bij het opstarten geeft hij aan,

Failed to bring eth0 up

* error: problem starting needed services.

             Netmount was not sta[b]/sbin/runscript.sh: line 1 : /etc/conf.d/net:: no such file or directoryrded[/b]

----------

## Supox

misschien ben je vergeten dat je door

```
 rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

standaard je netwerk laadt via de init.d scripts in /etc?

Je moet hiervoor wel root zijn uiteraard  :Wink: 

Mocht je dit willen testen, dan kun je doen via

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Uiteraard ook weer als root uit te voeren.

----------

## water

Dat is hij niet vergeten, anders kreeg hij geen melding "failed to bring up eth0". 

Er staat waarschijnlijk iets fout in /etc/conf.d/net, regel 1. Ik vermoed dat er een hektje ontbreekt. Ik kan het nu niet checken, maar waarschijnlijk moet er staan:

```

#!/bin/sh

```

----------

## Dozo

Euhh hoe bedoel je, waar precies moet dat dan komen ? #!/bin/sh

----------

## heijs

```
#!/bin/sh 
```

staat niet in "/etc/conf.d/net", maar waarschijnlijk mis je inderdaad een hekje op de eerste regel, probeer dus op de eerste regel van "/etc/conf.d/net" een hekje te zetten en probeer het scriptje opnieuw te draaien...

----------

## Dozo

hier is mijn voledige /etc/conf.d/net output.

```

#/etc/conf.d/net

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/getoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 $

#Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface 

# 

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0" 

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp" 

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth? 

# 

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

#dhcpcd_eth0="..." 

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

# alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB: The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# Uncoment and change accordingly. leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

# broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

# netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

# gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

[/b]

Ik heb zelf al het # weg gehaald bij de laatste regel en bij de eerste.

----------

## Dozo

 *heijs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh 
> ```
> ...

 

het hekje heb ik al weg gehaald en terug gezet maar dat helpt ook niks.

----------

## heijs

 *Supox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mocht je dit willen testen, dan kun je doen via
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wat is de output op het scherm als je dat doet?

----------

## heijs

Probeer anders baselayout opnieuw te emergen... Dat zou je probleem ook wel eens kunnen verhelpen.

----------

